# Whitetail buck mount



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys!

I don't normally ask this, but from the professionals view point, please critique this mount! Personally I love it, full sneak with ears back. The general form/shape, I actually love it more than the pedstal buck I got back with this 1.

Just curious guys, what kinda score you would give it. And what the minor details tell you? Thanks guys and can't wait for fall!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------

